# Hello from Sheffield (England)!



## PhilSheffieldUK (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi everyone, found this place by accident whilst looking for information on paramyxo virus in pigeons. Never imagined there might be a forum for wild pigeon feeders!! I feed two colonies in my home city of Sheffield in Yorkshire UK, like others i'm not always popular but thus far have got away with it ( buy at least a 20kg bag of pigeon corn a week)! I also look after injured and orphaned birds at South Yorkshire Animal Rescue a charity based in Sheffield.
Just thought i'd take time to say "HELLO" to fellow 'pigeon people' around the world!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Hello and welcome aboard! Yes, there are others like you here. I'm one of them. I feed the ferals - a small flock and I try not to give them too much as I want them to be able to try and find food and water on their own. I just like watching them and seeing the many colors and personalities of the birds. Can't imagine how so many people could hate the pigeon, but unfortunately they do. They're beautiful birds.

Glad to have you aboard. We need more people like you who genuinely care about the pigeon!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

PhilSheffieldUK said:


> *Hi everyone, found this place by accident whilst looking for information on paramyxo virus in pigeons*.
> 
> Never imagined there might be a forum for wild pigeon feeders!! I feed two colonies in my home city of Sheffield in Yorkshire UK, like others i'm not always popular but thus far have got away with it ( buy at least a 20kg bag of pigeon corn a week)! I also look after injured and orphaned birds at South Yorkshire Animal Rescue a charity based in Sheffield.
> Just thought i'd take time to say "HELLO" to fellow 'pigeon people' around the world!


Welcome to Pigeon-Talk Phil.  

Cynthia, who also happens to be a UK member, has compiled an outline on PMV. 
It's a wonderful reference piece. Here's the link. 
http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/pmv.htm

Look forward to hearing about your feral feathered friends.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome, Phil and hope you enjoy the forum. Check out the Resource Section when you have a chance, lots of excellent information there!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELCOME, PHIL!!

Have you ever found the right place!! SO many wonderful people and SO many wonderful stories! AND, SO much GREAT information about pijies, their lives, their diseases, treatments, their loves and adventures and wonderful personalities! (Some owners are just as colorful!)   

Come in any time...there is usually someone awake somewhere just about 24 hours a day!  

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. 
Thank you for helping out our little friends.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

There's always room for another Pigeon lover.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Phil,

Welcome aboard! It is great to know that someone is looking out for the Sheffield pigeons! I have crept around feeding them when on day visits to Sheffield.

Does the South Yorkshire Rescue centre care for pigeons? We have referred some of our rescuers to the Voluntary Rescue Centre for Birds & Wildlife in Sheffield. Do you know anything about them?

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Phil,

I have 'a few' who visit my balcony and, if they're lucky, get food and water and a bath. Get anything from four to eight roosting, and I have a pair who have been living there and nesting for over three years. 

When I'm working away from home, I generally find a bunch of pigeons who appreciate some good food, wherever that may be.

John


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Phil and welcome to Pigeon Talk. 
This is a great site and you will find out everything you want to know about PMV or anything else to do with pigeons!!!
I'm in Surrey, UK . 
I'm currently taking care of a PMV piggie under the guidance of Cynthia also here in the UK.
What's great is that there is help available from people all over the world 24hours a day- that's if you can stay up that long!!!!
There is a lot of support here so hope you stick around!
Jayne


----------



## PhilSheffieldUK (Aug 4, 2007)

*Sheffield pigeons*

Hi
Thank you to everyone for the 'welcome'messages.
I had already found the informative post on PMV and have printed it out for future reference. I remember vaccinating all our pigeons many years ago when there was an outbreak of the aweful disease but, luckily, we havent really seen any for a long time, until a couple of weeks ago and we have received three.
They are already isolated but i couldn't remember how long the infectious period lasted, thanks to this site I now know its 6 weeks.
Have any members any recommendations for vaccination the two available in the UK are Colombovac PMV and Nobi vac PMV. 
South Yorkshire Animal Rescue will deal with injured feral pigeons, so long as people can get them in to the centre, its a small charity with only limited resourses and volunteers.
There are at least 50 - 60 birds permenantly resident at the centre in 3 aviaries, many are 'damaged' missing wings or parts of wings legs etc! Some are racing pigeons never claimed by their owners and some fancies, fantails and tipplers etc.
Unlike other wild birds that often die just being handled pigeons seem to be born survivors we have had some with horrific injuries who have pulled through. 
Don't know how people can hate them - they are certainly missing out!


----------



## Gemma (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello PhilSheffield and everyone else if this goes next to the other messages. Im completely new to this. I also was suprised to find this website when googling around to see if I could have helped an injured pigeon -feet entwined in wire- (with a view to trying to help in the future). I am particularly interested that you care for injured pigeons. My dilema has often been that I wouldnt be able to help -maybe even make worse/prolong the agony-and have had no joy when phoning organisations out of the phone book re. an injured pigeon, I was not turned away however when I took one to the RSPCA-where it used to be- though I believe it was put down (have no understanding to think this was not in its best interests). However the RSPCA isnt where it used to be in Sheff anymore so if you could tell me where help is available I would be most grateful. I tried to catch afformentioned entwined pigeon but in hindsight felt it was best I didnt persist as if it had struggled I could have caused it more immediate terrible suffering. Also I am concerned that as I have budgerigars if I were to try and help an injured pigeon in the future should I be cautious of transferring mites or diseases? Should not human-kind be studying pigeon blood like they are crocodiles to see how they manage to survive such horrendous injuries and see if they cant thanklessly exploit them for human kind some more? Hope havent written too much. Any advice on help available/ precautions re.budgies gratefully received. Thanks. Can you tell me where south yorks animal rescue is ? Can find it reffered to on net but not in itself (if you know what I mean!) so cant find address- Im not great at interneting!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello Gemma and welcome to pigeon talk.

It is always best to keep a new bird isolated from any resident birds and, of course, to wash your hands after handling a bird.

The main threat to your budgies would be from other budgies , but there are a couple of diseases that both pigeons and budgies get so they could be transmitted. If you treat a pigeon for mites on arrival it will make it more comfortable.

As far as I know the RSPCA will euthanase pigeons rather than treat them, so it is best to find a sanctuary that will treat and release of rehome. This is another one that you could try, we have referred pigeons there in the past. But always make certain that you know what the fate of the pigeon will be before handing it over.:

VOLUNTARY RESCUE CENTRE FOR BIRDS & WILDLIFE
141 WOODSEATS ROAD
SHEFFIELD
TEL 01142 55 78 24
MOBILE 07860 808179

This is a link to guidance on handling foot injuries:

http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/stringinjury.htm

Cynthia


----------



## Gemma (Aug 5, 2007)

*Thankyou*

Thanks so much. Heartwarming to know that there are people who are caring and knowledgable. Only wish I could add to the resource! As a kid we had a cat that would leave us half-alive birds under the kitchen table and I could do nothing but see them die so I've felt helpless in attempting to help now-especially as they are shunned by vets and the like. Its haunting to see a living thing suffering as I did the other day when it could be alleviated. So glad I found you! I feel much more confident that I'll be able to help in future. Pigeons get such a bad bad rap when they really are fabulous birds.  

Knowledge is power!! 

PS. about very good info in link - human antiseptic cream like savlon? would bach rescue remedy really reduce swelling? In personal experience essential oils on a wound just sting more than anything.


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Gemma-Great to have you on board.I`m just 2hours down the Motorway from you! Catch you later,Roy.


----------



## PhilSheffieldUK (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Gemma
The South Yorkshire Animal Rescue is based in Walkley Sheffield and they certainly will treat injured pigeons, they will keep if necessary or hopefully release if possible but never euthanase unless they are very badly injured.

The RSPCA will only deal with racing pigeons all injured ferals are immediately killed.

Are you a "pigeon feeder" in Sheffield too! If so - keep up the good work!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Phil and Gemma,

It is so nice to hear that there is a sanctuary that doesn't destroy unreleasable pigeons. As you say, they survive terrible injuries and it is tragic to reward that with death.

I have fed the Sheffield pigeons (I used to have regular meetings at Ranmoor Hall) and also rescued one with a damaged wing from the railway station before the area was modernised . I didn't know who to contact so I put her in my shopping bag and smuggled her home on the train. It was one of those days when there were delays everywhere so the journey took us 7 hours during which she was as quiet as a mouse. My main fear was that someone might bump against my bag and hurt her but we made it safely home. I called her Sheffie. 

Cynthia


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Funny Story! I wonder if he ever popped his head out whilst you wern't looking, can you imagine the other passengers faces, it's not often you catch a woman carrying a pigeon in her bag.


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

cyro51 said:


> Hi Phil and Gemma,
> 
> It is so nice to hear that there is a sanctuary that doesn't destroy unreleasable pigeons. As you say, they survive terrible injuries and it is tragic to reward that with death.
> 
> ...


LOL,Lovely story Cynthia.


----------



## whitbywitchuk (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi there
just to say how nice it was to read of someone else doing something for the birds which seem to be so hated for some reason (which escapes me). I have had two injured ones now and whilst one was a racer (and does not seem to come back any more I could cry) this one is a feral and I am worried about him he is imprinted.

Anyway welcome and keep up the good work.
luv Dawn


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,i've had a lot of help from pigeon talk and am glad to hear of more members in the uk.Just waiting for someone to join from Plymouth or Tavistock so i'm not alone!


----------

